# IntelliJ 2020.1 - Maven Projekte nicht ausführbar



## mrBrown (23. Mrz 2020)

Hey,

nutzt jemand schon IntelliJ 2020.1 und kann dort Maven-Projekte ausführen (oder auch nicht)?

Bei mir werden Maven-Projekte passend importiert, Dependencies werden aufgelöst, in der IDE lässt sich damit arbeiten, nur wenn man es dann über die IDE ausführt findet er keinerlei Klassen außer die aus dem JDK.

Hat vielleicht irgendwer eine Idee?


----------



## kneitzel (23. Mrz 2020)

Hmm, Du nutzt die 2020.1 Beta? Ich habe das jetzt auch einmal auf die Schnelle ausprobiert und habe das erst einmal nicht nachvollziehen können.

Ich habe:
- die Beta 2020.1 installiert über die Toolbox
- Einfach von start.spring.io ein Projekt herunter geladen (also einfach mal web und thymeleaf hinzugefügt und sofort herunter geladen).

Die Einbindung hat recht gut geklappt. Habe auch mal das AdoptOpenJDK 14 zugewiesen und so. Keine großen Tests damit gemacht, aber es sah erst einmal ok aus. Aber ich bin auch nicht der Maven Spezialist. Ich arbeite in der Regel mit gradle (und auf Arbeit sogar mit Ant).

Arbeitest du schon mit Java 14, so dass Du das herunter geladen hast / die neue Version schon nutzen willst?


----------



## mrBrown (23. Mrz 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, Du nutzt die 2020.1 Beta?


Ja.



JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Die Einbindung hat recht gut geklappt. Habe auch mal das AdoptOpenJDK 14 zugewiesen und so. Keine großen Tests damit gemacht, aber es sah erst einmal ok aus. Aber ich bin auch nicht der Maven Spezialist. Ich arbeite in der Regel mit gradle (und auf Arbeit sogar mit Ant).



Hast du die Main-Methode mal über IntelliJ gestartet?



JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Arbeitest du schon mit Java 14, so dass Du das herunter geladen hast / die neue Version schon nutzen willst?


Ich würd's gern nutzen, allerdings ist das nicht der einzige Grund für 2020.1  Aktuell nutz ich halt einfach 2019.3 weiter...


----------



## kneitzel (23. Mrz 2020)

Also ich habe es einfach einmal über IntelliJ gestartet, d.h. ganz trivial den grünen Pfeil bei der main Methode angeklickt.

Ich hatte aber vorab auch mal alles gebaut, d.h. ich hatte schon ein Maven package laufen lassen ... Ich habe jetzt nicht getestet, ob er da alles richtig lädt, wenn ich das nicht gemacht hätte ...

Nach einem Maven clean war es aber auch problemlos startbar.

Bei den Tests habe ich jetzt java 14 im Einsatz. Und die App ist komplett die leere demo app. Also der Code der ganzen Applikation ist:

```
package com.example.demo;

import org.springframework.boot.SpringApplication;
import org.springframework.boot.autoconfigure.SpringBootApplication;

@SpringBootApplication
public class DemoApplication {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        SpringApplication.run(DemoApplication.class, args);
    }

}
```

Also 0 Änderungen an dem Projekt, das ich herunter geladen habe. Alles, was ich gemacht habe nach dem import:
F4 (Projekt-Eigenschaften) um dann unter SDKs das SDK 14 einzutragen und dann unter Project das SDK und das Language Level einstellen.


----------



## mrBrown (23. Mrz 2020)

Genau das gleiche Beispiel:


```
Information:java: Errors occurred while compiling module 'demo'
Information:javac 14 was used to compile java sources
Information:23.03.20, 13:44 - Build completed with 4 errors and 0 warnings in 4 s 684 ms
demo/src/main/java/com/example/demo/DemoApplication.java
Error:(3, 32) java: package org.springframework.boot does not exist
Error:(4, 46) java: package org.springframework.boot.autoconfigure does not exist
Error:(6, 2) java: cannot find symbol
  symbol: class SpringBootApplication
Error:(10, 9) java: cannot find symbol
  symbol:   variable SpringApplication
  location: class com.example.demo.DemoApplication
```

Im Editor wird alles passend erkannt, Navigation im Code funktioniert problemlos, aber ausführen lässt sich nichts -.-


----------



## kneitzel (23. Mrz 2020)

Hast Du auch mal über das Maven Fenster ein compile oder package aufgerufen? 
Eine module-info.java hat sich bei Dir nicht durch Zufall eingeschlichen?

Ansonsten sehe ich nichts besonderes (Run Configuration schaue ich mir an). Du hast auch die Ultimate? Dadurch dürfte die JMX Console rein kommen, die bei mir aktiviert ist.
Im Environment ist halt drin, dass der Classpath vom Modul demo genutzt werden soll und "include dependencies with provided scope" ist drin.
(Aber das dürfte alles Standard sein - diese Run Configuration kommt auch generell immer so, wenn man da auf den grünen Pfeil klickt ....)

Unter den Project Structure (Settings) wirst Du in Libraries ja auch alles aufgeführt haben - sonst würde es die IDE ja nicht kennen ...

Mal Projekt schließen, aus der Liste löschen, .idea Verzeichnis und demo.iml löschen und neu importieren?


----------



## mrBrown (23. Mrz 2020)

JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du auch mal über das Maven Fenster ein compile oder package aufgerufen?


Darüber klappt es problemlos, genauso wie über's Terminal.



JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Eine module-info.java hat sich bei Dir nicht durch Zufall eingeschlichen?


Ne, betrifft auch jedes Maven-Projekt, nicht nur dieses ein.



JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Du hast auch die Ultimate? Dadurch dürfte die JMX Console rein kommen, die bei mir aktiviert ist.
> Im Environment ist halt drin, dass der Classpath vom Modul demo genutzt werden soll und "include dependencies with provided scope" ist drin.
> (Aber das dürfte alles Standard sein - diese Run Configuration kommt auch generell immer so, wenn man da auf den grünen Pfeil klickt ....)


In der Run-Configuration ist auch alles normal.



JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Unter den Project Structure (Settings) wirst Du in Libraries ja auch alles aufgeführt haben - sonst würde es die IDE ja nicht kennen ...


Ja, da ist alles passend drin.



JustNobody hat gesagt.:


> Mal Projekt schließen, aus der Liste löschen, .idea Verzeichnis und demo.iml löschen und neu importieren?


Alles schon X-mal gemacht.


----------



## kneitzel (23. Mrz 2020)

Ok, dann fällt mir nur noch ein: Es liegt an Deiner Aura. Oder Du hast das IntelliJ geärgert 

Mal dem IntelliJ mehr Elektronen oder so versprochen? Oder was für Deine Aura getan? (Also mal 10 "Java Unser" und 5 Stream-Kränze oder so für die Aura?)

Sorry, was anderes fällt mir nicht mehr ein. Im Issue tracker hatte ich diesbezüglich auch nichts gefunden bei Jetbrains/IntelliJ. Maximal noch als Abgleich: Ich arbeite hier derzeit mit Windows 10 (Also falls Du auf Linux oder Mac bist könnte ich dann noch vorschlagen, dir ein richtiges Betriebssystem zuzulegen *duck und weg*)

Sorry - du merkst: Meine Ideen sind ausverkauft und ich habe nur noch Humor übrig ... (Muss an den Hamster-Anfragen hier im Forum liegen, dass die jetzt ausverkauft sind. Einige schlagen da halt beim Angebot ganz schön zu  )


----------



## mrBrown (27. Mrz 2020)

Nach `mvn idea:idea` funktioniert es endlich...muss man aber jeden Neustart wiederholen -.-


----------

